# Call of Duty Open GL error



## bmatt (Dec 25, 2009)

I have an old Toshiba Tecra L2-S022 laptop, and I recently bought the first Call of Duty game. When I try to load it, I get this error:

```
COD 1.3 build win-x86 Mar  2 2004
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak9.pk3 (149 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak8.pk3 (235 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak6.pk3 (3 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak5.pk3 (4858 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak4.pk3 (1668 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak3.pk3 (1992 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak2.pk3 (694 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak1.pk3 (2642 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak0.pk3 (12816 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak3.pk3 (7 files)
    localized assets pak file for english
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak2.pk3 (9 files)
    localized assets pak file for english
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak1.pk3 (3736 files)
    localized assets pak file for english
F:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (1204 files)
    localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
30013 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure.csv: using configuration 0 cpu MHz 512 sys MB 128 vid MB
execing configure.cfg
fs_basepath is write protected.
fs_homepath is write protected.
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Measured CPU speed is 0.44 GHz
System memory is 1024 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 128 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 6: 1024 768 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (1024x768)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (6)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
Forcing 800x600 resolution to allow OpenGL to run in fullscreen
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
Forcing 640x480 resolution to allow OpenGL to run in fullscreen
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
Could not load OpenGL.  Make sure that you have the latest drivers for your video card from the manufacturer's web site.
```
I downloaded the "Driver Detective" program, and it say the video cards drivers are up to date. What can I do?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Test that the GL drivers are installed and ok by using this tool GLView:

http://www.realtech-vr.com/glview/changes.html

Also, what graphics card do you have and what version/date are they? See Dxdiag tool.


----------



## bmatt (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Chipset card. What part of the GLView program do I use?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check the Driver section to see if a driver is loaded and then click on the 'Rendering tests' and you should see a spinning cube.

Check here for latest DX + OpenGL drivers:
http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010479.htm


----------

